# Anybody currently using Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step By Step Audio Program??



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

I really want/need to overcome social anxiety, so I'm trying to be very proactive about it. I'm thinking about purchasing this program, but I don't want to waste a ton of money on a stupid gimmick. 

Anyway, if you're using or have used this product, please let me know your thoughts on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

Just realized this should have been posted under "self-help" rather than "therapy." ops


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this the Dr. Thomas Richards audio series? Do a search. That's been discussed here lots of times.


----------



## wakawaka (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep, I am! Helping a lot. Making good progress!!


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty good, well worth the price  *cough*torrent*cough*


----------

